# Peter for Noush



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres our little man Peter


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh my goodness i didnt think your ferrets could get any cuter:eek6: but they just have! now hes just too K-yoot!:001_wub::001_wub:....what a lil beauty!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hes a really cuddle monster, he will tug at his cage wire to be held he will lie on his back in your arms.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww thats so sweet


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Nov 20, 2010)

I want  ha ha!!

Very cute!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

peter is an EU polecat (thats what he was sold as) he is a lovely ferret though his temp is second to none.


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Nov 20, 2010)

Are the EU Poley's any different to just a standard ferret behaviour/husbandry etc??


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

wow he's beautiful! I was looking at getting an EUP but I think I am going to stick to ferrets until I am more experianced  

How many ferrets you got DK?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

You've got a ferret how awesome!!! 

Leah84 is giving me an old hutch and I'm gonna work my charms on OH so I can rescue a guinea pig


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LittlePixieAmy said:


> Are the EU Poley's any different to just a standard ferret behaviour/husbandry etc??


Peter is no different as a normal ferret, he is infact more cuddly then the others, he loves people the most. He does try and escape from his cage more then the others though. Denzel who is part EU is a bit more sensitive he needs more careful handling.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tapir said:


> wow he's beautiful! I was looking at getting an EUP but I think I am going to stick to ferrets until I am more experianced
> 
> How many ferrets you got DK?


we have 15 all together all different colours.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

wow, do they live together or do you have them in smaller businesses?

How do you find keeping an EUP? Does he play with the ferrets? Sorry for all the questions, I could talk ferrets all day!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

the boys all live on their own as I keep them entire, except for Inca and poley who are both brothers and un neutered but dont fight, its normally said that 2 males will fight to the death but those 2 dont. I suppose their is always exceptions to the rule 

Peter loves playing with people I sit on the shed floor he jumps all over he loves looking in the others cages and seeing them through the wire. after a play he loves nothing more then to have a cuddle. I dont think their is much difference other then colour the EU polecats are a lot more darker


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

sequeena said:


> You've got a ferret how awesome!!!
> 
> Leah84 is giving me an old hutch and I'm gonna work my charms on OH so I can rescue a guinea pig


yeah I have ferrets they are great pets.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

I think we need a picture of them altogether 
I used to have 8 and that was a handful, used to let them out to explore the wood shed, pandemonium :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

rona said:


> I think we need a picture of them altogether
> I used to have 8 and that was a handful, used to let them out to explore the wood shed, pandemonium :lol:


I can get individual ones of them but they dont live together though


----------

